

Unitary Patent is the third major attempt to legalize software patents in Europe - zoobab
http://www.esoma.org/forum/t-1162188/unitary-patent-challenged-at-the-belgian-constitutional-cour

======
PieterH
The racketeering of the "protect your inventions" system really makes me
angry. It's been ten years since the European Parliament rejected patents on
software. And the EPO just won't give up.

